# ALDI Specials - Thursday 27th September



## dhd.evans (21 Sep 2012)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week39Thursday12.htm?WT.z_src=main

Some good looking stuff, and just in time for winter! Got a winter cycling jacket from them last year which is still in good nick. Still... could do with more


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (21 Sep 2012)

Toolkit looks handy, and the gloves, and the socks - methinks much snow again this year


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (21 Sep 2012)

And the trousers - pal got 2 pairs ast year and he swears by them


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 Sep 2012)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_26724.htm

Do I get her with it!!! Lol. Looks good but am skint so may not be able to get anything


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

The Silver reflective bands are brilliant. Bought a pack of four last year and have yet to use two of them. Bought the yellow ones the year before and they were great too and I still have them also.


----------



## Ashaman42 (22 Sep 2012)

Is it just me or do the shoes look like they have no adjustment on cleat position? Not that my current Lidl/Aldi (can't remember which) shoes are wearing out but thought I might stock up with a spare pair.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

Ashaman42 said:


> Is it just me or do the shoes look like they have no adjustment on cleat position? Not that my current Lidl/Aldi (can't remember which) shoes are wearing out but thought I might stock up with a spare pair.


I think they have two options for the cleat positioning toward the toe and further back toward the ball. This is standard in SPD shoes.


----------



## johnr (22 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> And the trousers - pal got 2 pairs ast year and he swears by them


 +1 They're great for cool days which threaten rain (ie late-August to early-July).


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2012)

I desperately want a bike work stand but it doesn't look as though it is available this time (unless I am being dopey in my post 12hr night shift haze?).


----------



## Sandra6 (22 Sep 2012)

I like the look of the winter jackets, but I don't want pink, do you think I could get away with a man's one in blue??


----------



## gambatte (22 Sep 2012)

Why not?
Word of warning, I've had 3 jackets from different years and they're all still going strong. I have heard the odd person mention weak zips. When you try it on, try out the zips. However if you have a problem I've never heard anyone complain about returns or customer service?


----------



## trampyjoe (22 Sep 2012)

does anyone know/have experience of the winter jackets and are they waterproof or do they just soak up the rain?


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

I bought the winter jacket in 09. They are great and are fairly waterproof but in time I found the fabric element of the zip let water straight through, but this was after a year of use and not being treated in any way. They are well worth having and are as good as something costing far more.


----------



## albion (22 Sep 2012)

I have a gossamer like shower jacket and I heard that warning too.

The zip insert is understandably tiny and could be described as flimsy.
Works fine.


----------



## The Brewer (22 Sep 2012)

Some of the items can be real bargains and good value for money. I seem to already have most of the stuff from the last couple of years from both Lidl and Aldi, will probably just get some socks this time


----------



## The Brewer (22 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2054848, member: 45"]I like the look of the bottoms, but they're not padded.[/quote]

They have the cool max seat pad Paul


----------



## thnurg (22 Sep 2012)

Ashaman42 said:


> Is it just me or do the shoes look like they have no adjustment on cleat position? Not that my current Lidl/Aldi (can't remember which) shoes are wearing out but thought I might stock up with a spare pair.


I've got a pair of Aldi shoes. The sole has a removable bit that makes it a flat sole. You take this off in order to replace it with the cleat. On removing it you find a fully adjustable SPD mount underneath.
I found these shoes to be awful if used without SPD on a flat pedal as they were really slippery. Add SPD and they're fine.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2012)

The spoke reflectors are a bargain and work brilliantly, one of the best reflectives you can have on a bike.


----------



## JoeyB (22 Sep 2012)

Thank goodness it's pay day the following day! I'm going to have one of everything I think...


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

+1 for the spoke reflectors too. Very useful and quite subtle in daylight.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> does anyone know/have experience of the winter jackets and are they waterproof or do they just soak up the rain?


 
I have one, as do a few of us here. They aren't waterproof and I don't really have experience of how they handle in very wet weather as I'll usually have a waterproof (Aldi one) mac over the top. Ihn light rain they are OK.

They are cracking value for money. I have an Altura Night Vision windproof winter top which is about £65 new and the Altura is only marginally better, mainly because it wicks sweat away marginally better.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> does anyone know/have experience of the winter jackets and are they waterproof or do they just soak up the rain?


 
My winter jacket (last year's model) is fairly waterproof. Sort of soaks up the water, but doesn't make you sodden. That said, your arms tend to pool up the water/sweat on the inside. Not unpleasant, but be sure to turn the arms inside out when you get to work to dry it out.

Mine had a weak zip that snapped but i took it back in and they replaced it no bother. Must be a common fault that they're used to as the replacement process was almost a direct swap.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (24 Sep 2012)

Good morning,

Some of this looks great, especially the pannier rack and the tool kit, if you don’t already have the tools already.

However a lot of the clothing doesn’t look any better than Sports Direct has most of the time, they do have a web site where you would expect it to be if you don't have a branch. 

Most of the SD stuff is MuddyFox and I have used the jerseys and shorts for over a year, but the leggings rarely and they are okay but they don't breathe well.

Bye
Ian


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2012)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Some of this looks great, especially the pannier rack and the tool kit, if you don’t already have the tools already.
> 
> ...


 
The stuff is much much better than Sports Direct.


----------



## Col5632 (24 Sep 2012)

I want the bright rain jacket but £19.99 seems a wee bit steep, anybody know how thick it is?


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I want the bright rain jacket but £19.99 seems a wee bit steep, anybody know how thick it is?


 
Thick enough to keep you warm down to zero deg (with a base layer or 2). The thickness isn't really the important bit-it's the stuff it's made of.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Sep 2012)

It seems to me the toolkit has changed over the years hasn't it? It seems to me it has become smaller. The pedal spanner, which is one of the more important tools, is missing. I also think those 6 slot spoke keys are worse than useless - they kill spoke nipples.

You might be better off spending an extra tenner getting one of these if you need the pedal spanner, plan on changing chainrings, and want a cassette rather than freewheel tool. I have no idea what the spoke key is like, but I suspect it can't be worse.

Just a thought.


----------



## JoeyB (24 Sep 2012)

Your link isn't working for me, but is it a Shimano tool kit you were referring to? 

This one : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Hand..._RepairKits&hash=item3f1756699f#ht_2221wt_992 ?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Sep 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Your link isn't working for me, but is it a Shimano tool kit you were referring to?
> 
> This one : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Hand..._RepairKits&hash=item3f1756699f#ht_2221wt_992 ?


 
That's the one!


----------



## JoeyB (24 Sep 2012)

Cool, I'll remove the Aldi one from my Thursday shopping list and pickup that one on eBay then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ozzrahog (24 Sep 2012)

As Aldi does not do changing rooms does anybody has any idea of the sizing of the tights/trousers guessing my lardy 38 inch waist would be XL


----------



## JoeyB (24 Sep 2012)

Id say XL will cover waist 38 yes.


----------



## albion (24 Sep 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> The pedal spanner, which is one of the more important tools, is missing. I also think those 6 slot spoke keys are worse than useless - they kill spoke nipples.
> You might be better off spending an extra tenner getting one of these if you need the pedal spanner, plan on changing chainrings, and want a cassette rather than freewheel tool. I have no idea what the spoke key is like, but I suspect it can't be worse.



The pedal spanners now look very similar in both kits, and using the right choice in 6 that spoke key has been brilliant over the years.

Quality can change up and down but what is the quality of typical EBAY like inferring 'made by Shimano'?


----------



## Ozzrahog (24 Sep 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Id say XL will cover waist 38 yes.


 
Cheers


----------



## Manc-Chick (24 Sep 2012)

Always always the day before pay day. And always pink for the girls... sigh. Will get some socks though!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Sep 2012)

albion said:


> *The pedal spanners now look very similar in both kits*, and using the right choice in 6 that spoke key has been brilliant over the years.
> 
> Quality can change up and down but what is the quality of typical EBAY like *inferring 'made by Shimano'*?


 
Perhaps my eyes are failing me, can you see the pedal spanner in the first pic (Aldi kit) below?







It is the bottom one in the lid of the (ebay) kit below.






I can't be sure what the quality of either kit is like, but like 95% of anything remotely related to bikes I suspect they are made in either China or Taiwan, and while not brilliant, are adequate for light use. I can't see where the ebay seller infers they are "made by Shimano" either - but in case you are unaware most "Shimano" tools won't work on Campag components.

I have owned one of these kits (made in Taiwan, with some, but not all parts look remarkably similar to those in the ebay kit) for over 5 years, hence noticing how they changed subtly with tools going AWOL quietly - e.g. the Aldi box must have shrunk somewhat although the colour/form remains identical . Mine is not brilliant quality, but works well enough for the price to keep in the car. If any is like mine I would have zero hesitation to recommend them to someone who has little/no tool for their bike and not wanting to spend more - if you have to buy them individually you would be lucky to get a third of the tools for the price.

In terms of spoke keys ime the test is when the nipples are a bit corroded (common with alloy ones), or rounded in prior "maintenance".


----------



## albion (24 Sep 2012)

Just try the mans stuff.

1 size smaller maybe.


----------



## albion (25 Sep 2012)

Yep, looks quite the same to me. Not sure if the ALdi one has two.
The Aldi ones are Shimano too then.

And tell me, how on earth do you know they have reverted from cassette to freewheel?
My Aldi one is 3 years old and a cassette one.


----------



## NormanD (25 Sep 2012)

Why oh why do their cycling shoes always start at a size 8? ...


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

They're always a fairly large 8 too. I gave mine away recently. Sick of wearing two pairs of socks and still moving about in them.


----------



## trampyjoe (25 Sep 2012)

Ok going on the logic that XL would be 38 waist .. does that mean that a M or L would fit me and my svelt-like form at 34"? I would guess a M (but I have a feeling that is wishful thinking)?


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Sep 2012)

The gloves look like they might be kind of similar to some I bought from Tchibo years ago for about a fiver. I remember the mysterious "Hipotex" material label. My Tchibo gloves, still going pretty strong, were as good as anything costing £20 I reckon.

Interesting encouraging words about the spoke reflectors - I'd always kind of had the idea that they were the things showy-off kids put on their BSOs but if they are subtle in daylight they might be an idea for extra safety on a workaday bike/tourer?


----------



## Col5632 (25 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Ok going on the logic that XL would be 38 waist .. does that mean that a M or L would fit me and my svelt-like form at 34"? I would guess a M (but I have a feeling that is wishful thinking)?


 
I bought mine a year or so ago and im 32" and im a medium so i would recommend a Large for you


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Ok going on the logic that XL would be 38 waist .. does that mean that a M or L would fit me and my svelt-like form at 34"? I would guess a M (but I have a feeling that is wishful thinking)?


 
From experience, it honestly depends on your leg size. An Aldi M was a bit tight for me in the past (although I'm about a 32 waist now so a M would be ok), so I go large. My mother's partner is bigger than me but has sparrow like legs, so fits in a L too.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (25 Sep 2012)

albion said:


> Yep,* looks quite the same to me*. Not sure if the *ALdi one has two*.
> The Aldi ones are Shimano too then.
> 
> *And tell me, how on earth do you know they have reverted from cassette to freewheel?*
> My Aldi one is 3 years old and a cassette one.


 
I am afraid you are mistaken. Those two are not pedal spanners, they are cone spanners (and the ebay kit has them too). DO NOT use cone spanners on pedals, because they are made thin for hub bearing adjustment hence are not stout. Actually because it is so tempting (15mm, common for hub locknut too) and easy a mistake made by novices, Sheldon wrote specifically about such an abuse.

Tip: I believe each of the two cone spanners included in these kits is designed to handle 13mm, 14mm, 15mm and 16mm. However often a single 17mm cone spanner is also needed for hub bearing adjustment IME, so worth budgeting for one too!

How on earth do I know they have reverted to freewheel? Easy. Not only is freewheel remover the first item listed in Aldi's advert, I can't detect a cassette tool in their photo either (while I think the freewheel remover is the one at 9 o'clock in the bottom part of the case). On the other hand, the cassette tool is clearly visible (and listed) in the ebay advert - it is the one at 10 o'clock in the bottom part of the case - it has the tell-tale centralising pole for QR cassette hubs sticking out on the right.

That said, while not ideal it may be possible to use a Shimano freewheel remover to extract a Shimano cassette lockring (but generally not the other way round). Worth using a QR skewer to keep it in place to stop it slipping though.


----------



## albion (25 Sep 2012)

The Aldi cassette tool is likely described as a freewheel tool which if you think about it, it is. That seems to be how it is was described in my 34 piece set. I did not see the small pedal wrench which is puny compared to the one on the £25 Aldi 34 piece set.

Obviously with the cheaper set you have to use the 2 cone wrenches together for the pedals.
Not as good as the massive one with the 34 piece set.

They are decent buys.


----------



## trampyjoe (25 Sep 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I bought mine a year or so ago and im 32" and im a medium so i would recommend a Large for you





400bhp said:


> From experience, it honestly depends on your leg size. An Aldi M was a bit tight for me in the past (although I'm about a 32 waist now so a M would be ok), so I go large. My mother's partner is bigger than me but has sparrow like legs, so fits in a L too.


Cheers chaps, looks like the sizing is way out then


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> From experience, it honestly depends on your leg size. An Aldi M was a bit tight for me in the past (although I'm about a 32 waist now so a M would be ok), so I go large. My mother's partner is bigger than me but has sparrow like legs, so fits in a L too.


Is this for the winter trousers?
Have put them on my list as a possible, probably go for a large pair, are they any good?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Is this for the winter trousers?
> Have put them on my list as a possible, probably go for a large pair, are they any good?


 
actually, no. This is from my experience of their cycle shorts and their running longs. You'd hope that the cycle longs should be the same proportions as the rest of their stuff.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Sep 2012)

I'll not bother with the Fire Blanket...


----------



## Col5632 (25 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Is this for the winter trousers?
> Have put them on my list as a possible, probably go for a large pair, are they any good?


 
They keep me warm anyway, had them about a year now and still going strong


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2012)

Col5632 said:


> They keep me warm anyway, had them about a year now and still going strong


Cheers, do you wear them as your only layer or with something else?
At the minute I wear some padded undershorts (DHB) with longs over the top.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Cheers, do you wear them as your only layer or with something else?
> At the minute I wear some padded undershorts (DHB) with longs over the top.


 
They have padding so you won't need anything else. However....

You're commuting in them so likely you'll either need 5 pairs, or wear something underneath so you can use them a few days consecutively.

It's the reason I have stayed away from cycling longs, and use running longs over the top of cycling shorts.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> They have padding so you won't need anything else. However....
> 
> You're commuting in them so likely you'll either need 5 pairs, or wear something underneath so you can use them a few days consecutively.
> 
> It's the reason I have stayed away from cycling longs, and use running longs over the top of cycling shorts.


That's what I was thinking too, might get a pair anyway to wear on our winter rides out


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> The spoke reflectors are a bargain and work brilliantly, one of the best reflectives you can have on a bike.


 

Yes, they're very good.

I've also attached a few along the exposed brake/gear cables that run along the top tube. They help protect the paint as well as adding another bit of reflectivitynessness...


GC


----------



## Col5632 (25 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Cheers, do you wear them as your only layer or with something else?
> At the minute I wear some padded undershorts (DHB) with longs over the top.


 
I just wear them on there own as they have quite a bit of fleece in them so pretty warm


----------



## Manonabike (25 Sep 2012)

I think I'll get the ultra bright shirt and one of the others. Anybody interested in the ultra bright cycling shirt?

Will check the shoes out too


----------



## Maz (25 Sep 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> I'll not bother with the Fire Blanket...


Might come in handy, you never know...


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Yes, they're very good.
> 
> I've also attached a few along the exposed brake/gear cables that run along the top tube. They help protect the paint as well as adding another bit of reflectivitynessness...
> 
> ...


 Great minds think alike!


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Sep 2012)

Stop off at a newsagents on your way there and get Thursday's The Mirror. There is a £5 off a £35 spend voucher in there. So another £4.55 saving to be made.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

mr_cellophane said:


> Stop off at a newsagents on your way there and get Thursday's The Mirror. There is a £5 off a £35 spend voucher in there. So another £4.55 saving to be made.


 
No way !!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2012)

Good job the Aged P reads the Mirror!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Good job the Aged P reads the Mirror!


 
Is it possible to read the Mirror?


----------



## dhd.evans (26 Sep 2012)

mr_cellophane said:


> Stop off at a newsagents on your way there and get Thursday's The Mirror. There is a £5 off a £35 spend voucher in there. So another £4.55 saving to be made.


 
Can you confirm this with link etc.? I'm going to swing by Aldi before work (0800hrs!) and will go via Newsagents first if this is true. Likely to spend at least £35 tomorrow...


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2012)

Double bargain-tastic tip there, Mr Cellphane, thank you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Is it possible to read the Mirror?


He's registered deaf/blind!


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Is it possible to read the Mirror?


Only if they spell A M B U L A N C E backwards ...


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Sep 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> Can you confirm this with link etc.? I'm going to swing by Aldi before work (0800hrs!) and will go via Newsagents first if this is true. Likely to spend at least £35 tomorrow...


Can't find the actual page, but it was on Martin Lewis's Money Saving Expert site.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Sep 2012)

In there at 8 o'clock, got me some more pairs of leg warmers, compression top and couple of pairs of the bright tops, there thin but with the compression top there fine, I use a gillet so there fine on there own with that. Ideal for this time of year. Oh got the mirror to before I got in so got some money off, even better!


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

Voucher is in the Aldi pull out section in the Mirror.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Voucher is in the Aldi pull out section in the Mirror.


 
Good - don't even have to look at the paper to get to it. When is the offer valid until?


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Sep 2012)

Kind of annoyed i couldn't cycle today so had to get bus meaning i've missed out on getting to Aldi. Have sent the other half, but don't know if she's managed to get me the things i needed!


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

Valid to Next Thursday. I flicked through pull out is between page 36 and 37 middle of paper.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2012)

Woman's got me 2 x winter jackets, 2 pairs of socks, bless 'er.


----------



## Nofers (27 Sep 2012)

Bless ya


----------



## Stan_Bowles (27 Sep 2012)

Brisk business going on in the sunny feltham-on-thames branch. Got meself the ultra bright shirt, 
winter top and some gloves.
Picked up the £5 off voucher so also got a shed load of passata and olive oil!
Might go back for the winter jacket.


----------



## Gretzky's Office (27 Sep 2012)

Does anyone know if it is only on today or does it start today and keep going for a certain time?


----------



## Stan_Bowles (27 Sep 2012)

£5 voucher in today's Daily Mirror valid until 4th Oct I think.
Gear will be around for a while but popular sizes sell out quickly.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

It's OfficialTM, cycling has taken off.

There must have been 30+ people in the Manchester Central store all crowded around the cycling bins. 3 deep!!! Never seen anything like it

Pair of socks, light set and puncture kit did me.

The gloves looked much better than previously.

The dayglo winter tops are ridiculously thin.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Good - don't even have to look at the paper to get to it. When is the offer valid until?


 
Worth a look at the front of the paper - Kylie's bum is in it


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> It's OfficialTM, cycling has taken off.


 
Can you review the lights - worthwhile for my son's bike ?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Can you review the lights - worthwhile for my son's bike ?


 
will do tonight/tomorrow when it's dark.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2012)

I had a set of the lights last year and they look the same as this year's offering. The front light is an aluminium torch with several LEDs in it. It has a few modes, flashing, strobe etc, and is bright enough to cast a beam and to get you seen. They run off 3 aaa's, They don't have any vents on the side so don't get you seen from the side. It'd get you home on a slow ride on an unlit lane but not really meant for that sort of riding. It attaches with a plastic spacer and two thick elastic straps, and fits bars of varying sizes. It stayed on my son's mountain bike on a skittery juddery bridleway/track the other night no problem.

The rear light is really good, very solidly made, very bright, and has various useful modes, with 3 leds. For the money they're unbeatable in my opinion.


----------



## Bigbud (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> It's OfficialTM, cycling has taken off.
> 
> There must have been 30+ people in the Manchester Central store all crowded around the cycling bins. 3 deep!!! Never seen anything like it


 
I went about 10ish and there were 5/6 bloke and 2 ladies ! Definitely busier than the last Aldi day !

Missed the puncture repair kits


----------



## Melonfish (27 Sep 2012)

dropped in to mine at about 5 past 8, already 2 bikes chained up outside! went in and managed to root through and get the pants, some gloves, some socks and the small LED lights. the gloves are nice but better for deeper winter methinks
the pants seem ok but i feel like MC hammer wearing them.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2012)

NormanD said:


> Why oh why do their cycling shoes always start at a size 8? ...


Sounds good to me :0,how stiff were the shoes as i only have a pair of shoes with vents atm so its gettign chilly on the toes at 5 am
Might go and have a look tomorrow as i am complety skint till pay day , hence the glut of stuff i have in the for sales section..........


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Sep 2012)

Missus visited, claimed it was the most stressful experience in her life. Guessing it was pretty busy  Not even sure what i've got... ho well. Surprise when i get home tonight i guess!


----------



## Paul_L (27 Sep 2012)

I popped to the Aldi next to Elland Road in Leeds at lunch. Utter mayhem. Like a bloody jumble sale. People litterally grabbing stuff as quickly as the staff could get it out. Got a couple of pairs of socks, a winter fleece lined top and a took kit. Tried out the top on the commute home. Good deep pockets including one zipped pocket. With an outside temp of 12 i was boiling hot, sweating cobs. Should be ok for the colder days though. I got a large as the medium was too tight. It's not a great fit, too baggy for my preference but at £19 it'll do for commuting. Wouldn't wear it on a club cafe run though!

Might have to go back tomorrow to get some lights. Could do with a back up rear light and the reviews are good


----------



## pixiepie (27 Sep 2012)

Got the LED lights, spoke reflectors, waterproof trousers and a merino top. Unfortunately they didn't have any jackets in my size so I'll have to try Sports Direct or Decathlon for that.


----------



## Hip Priest (27 Sep 2012)

Sent the other half to get me a pair of shoes (the same ones I got last year) and a merino jersey. I've got a nice pair of Shimano shoes for weekend cycling, but I find the ALDI ones stand u well to the rigours of the daily commute.


----------



## Dave Carey (27 Sep 2012)

First experience of the Aldi cycling sale today....WOW.... was like a pack of wild animals fighting over a carcass! Picked up the padded trousers, hi-vis shirt, gloves and winter jacket, all seemed to fit well. Tried out the padded trousers on the way home, so much more comfortable than the normal shorts I've been wearing up until now.


----------



## Blurb (27 Sep 2012)

Got to my nearest about 17:30. Only one or two people rooting through the stuff. Got a couple of the last few pairs of leg warmers, gloves (they look quite substantial and for the coldest mornings really), pannier rack, spokes and, I wasn't looking to get the rain jacket, but it looked better quality than I was expecting, with the zip vents and taped seams, so it would seem rude to say no. Plus, with the £5 Daily Mirror voucher the whole lot came to under £49. Absolutely bargainous!!


----------



## Maz (27 Sep 2012)

I was after a pair of winter cycling trousers, size L, but there were none left 
So I bought some _Froot Loops_ instead


----------



## HovR (27 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Sounds good to me :0,how stiff were the shoes as i only have a pair of shoes with vents atm so its gettign chilly on the toes at 5 am


 
Seem reasonably stiff to me, but with them being my first pair of SPD shoes I don't have much to go by!


----------



## dhd.evans (28 Sep 2012)

Managed to get two compression tops for the weeks ahead, large in size. They fit well and i'm please with purchase 

Missus said she had to fight through the crowd. Absolute mayhem.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> Managed to get two compression tops for the weeks ahead, large in size. They fit well and i'm please with purchase
> 
> Missus said she had to fight through the crowd. Absolute mayhem.


Those compression tops make good base layers, i am off down in a bit to see whats left .


----------



## cloggsy (28 Sep 2012)

I got some kit last year when it was on sale - all good stuff & still standing up well to the 'abuse'.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2012)

Loads of stuff at Swadlincote derbyshire if your local ish and cant get what you need, no over shoes but the small left though , just got a pair of the shoes to use for commuting as i think for club rides etc i am best to use my lakes .


----------



## trampyjoe (28 Sep 2012)

Just got back from a trip to two Aldi's. Managed to pick up 2 sets of the LED lights (for the trailer), 1 set normal lights, waterproof jacket, waterproof trousers (too large in a Large), merino top, gloves and winter trousers (perfect fit in a Medium).
Anything mens in Large is gone. No winter jackets (which is the one thing I wanted) but nevermind.


----------



## tribanjules (28 Sep 2012)

still shoes, jackets, some merinos, gloves, leggings plus tools lights etc in Bearwood adli just now


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2012)

At about 8.15 in the morning yesterday, I got the very last winter jacket which fitted (a medium, oddly) thankfully in blue to co-ordinate with my bike  and had to negotiate for it with someone else trying on an XL.

Luckily he was less comfy with the close fit of the medium ! It's really warm !

Also got the waterproof trousers in Large (36" waist) (plenty of stock), winter gloves for me & mrs, 2 packs spoke reflectors to do 5 bikes with, a spare set of lights and ... some washing machine tablets.

£50 later...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2012)

Haverfordwest... Tool kit for sharing at work. Pair of winter gloves as backups. A jersey, to leave at work for emergencies, and a pair of socks, ditto. And £5 off courtesy of the Aged P's Daily Mirror.

No merino's in Large, no men's winter jackets, and, most disappointing of all, no spoke reflectors.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

If anyone wants me to look for stuff their local Aldi doesn't have - I can do so when back at work in the central Manchester store. I'm happy to post stuff on for people.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> If anyone wants me to look for stuff their local Aldi doesn't have - I can do so when back at work in the central Manchester store. I'm happy to post stuff on for people.


Winter jacket to suit a 44" chest?


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

Yeah, will have a look if you like - XL i guess? Remind me on Mon (quote me).


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yeah, will have a look if you like - XL i guess? Remind me on Mon (quote me).


I got a large that is 42-44" chest and quite a roomy fit


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2012)

hmmm... Got the spoke reflectors, but on fitting them noticed one loose/untensioned spoke....


----------



## johnr (30 Sep 2012)

Manonabike said:


> I think I'll get the ultra bright shirt and one of the others. Anybody interested in the ultra bright cycling shirt?
> 
> Will check the shoes out too


 I bought one and it works great over a merino base layer at sub-10 degree temps


----------



## Manonabike (30 Sep 2012)

johnr said:


> I bought one and it works great over a merino base layer at sub-10 degree temps


 
Cheers, I bought one too but still to wear it.

Bought a pair of shoes too and I tried them yesterday..... very pleased with them.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Can you review the lights - worthwhile for my son's bike ?


 
Reviewed, not actually using them but shining them around at night and mounting them to the bike.

*Front light*
The light is brignt enough to be seen but certainly not bright enough to rely on in pitch black. It has 3 settings, 2 flashing and a stable.

I have 2 of the front lights of the Revolution Vision set (one of them is a Wiggle one but it's identical, just badged up differently). I The Revolution vision lights are better (they got good reviews on bike radar and was the reason i bought them) in that the beam has a much better focus. The Aldi one throws a wider arc of beam but I suspect this is somewhat wasted light.

Both front lights have poor side vision, but I do wonder what the need for side vision is (if they can see from the side they are behind you by the time of a reaction).

The negative is the bracket. It's essentially held on by 2 elasticated bands - one to attach the bracket to the bike, and one to attach the light to the bracket. The light and bracket seem to stay reasonably still on my Carrera Subway which has reasonably thick bars, but will not when I put it on my wife's bike (Subway women's) the bars are too thin for the strap. Using a rubber wedge doesn't work as the bracket flexes around too much.

*Rear light*
Seems pretty good, but to be honest I find most rear lights a much of a muchness.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> If anyone wants me to look for stuff their local Aldi doesn't have - I can do so when back at work in the central Manchester store. I'm happy to post stuff on for people.


Winter trousers in large?


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

Andy_R said:


> Winter trousers in large?


 
Will do. Now got an odd meeting request in my works diary.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Will do. Now got an odd meeting request in my works diary.


Thanks...both my local stores only had small sizes left!


----------



## Manonabike (30 Sep 2012)

Dave Carey said:


> First experience of the Aldi cycling sale today....WOW.... was like a pack of wild animals fighting over a carcass! Picked up the padded trousers, hi-vis shirt, gloves and winter jacket, all seemed to fit well. *Tried out the padded trousers on the way home, so much more comfortable than the normal shorts I've been wearing up until now.*


 

Ahhhh I guess you don't ride a Brooks saddle then


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> If anyone wants me to look for stuff their local Aldi doesn't have - I can do so when back at work in the central Manchester store. I'm happy to post stuff on for people.


Box of jaffa cakes and some Haribo cheers pal


----------



## Schneil (30 Sep 2012)

Heaton Chapel store - nearly out of stock. When I went on Thursday the place was almost besiged by cyclists. Sunday nearly all gone. Dammit, I really wanted a merino base layer.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Sep 2012)

+ lots to the spoke reflectors, brilliant and highly distinctive. Got a waterproof winter jacket and a pair of gloves as backup. I've got 4 of the softshells over the last couple of years, still going strong, comfy, cool, very wind and water resistant and are my standard outer layer unless its really hammering down when I leave the house.


----------



## Schneil (30 Sep 2012)

shouldbeinbed said:


> + lots to the spoke reflectors, brilliant and highly distinctive. Got a waterproof winter jacket and a pair of gloves as backup. I've got 4 of the softshells over the last couple of years, still going strong, comfy, cool, very wind and water resistant and are my standard outer layer unless its really hammering down when I leave the house.


 
How did you find the softshell for fit? There's one left in my store in medium, I'm tempted but it seems a bit baggy....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Sep 2012)

Schneil said:


> Heaton Chapel store - nearly out of stock. When I went on Thursday the place was almost besiged by cyclists. Sunday nearly all gone. Dammit, I really wanted a merino base layer.



The Marino layer is the one thing I've not liked, very itchy and still gets clammy. I've got a couple of walking ones from decathlon that are light years better and were only £20odd.


----------



## The Brewer (30 Sep 2012)

I wasn't too bothered this time around but did pop in on a couple of stores looking for overshoes....couldn't find anything over a size 8


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Sep 2012)

Schneil said:


> How did you find the softshell for fit? There's one left in my store in medium, I'm tempted but it seems a bit baggy....



I like a bit of movement in mine, I'm a roller not a racer  but they are sized & quite generously cut compared to e.g. the waterproof coats.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Box of jaffa cakes and some Haribo cheers pal


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2012)

The Brewer said:


> I wasn't too bothered this time around but did pop in on a couple of stores looking for overshoes....couldn't find anything over a size 8


 
You did well. Nothing over a 6 in mine!

Got arm & leg warmers, compression stuff and a couple of microfibre towels though. Bargain!


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2012)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I like a bit of movement in mine, I'm a roller not a racer  but they are sized & quite generously cut compared to e.g. the waterproof coats.


 
My softshell winter jacket was a medium and I'm a 42" chest & 5`11" tall. I normally go for large, but medium was all they had left and it actually fits fine.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Winter jacket to suit a 44" chest?


 
didn't have any jackets left i'm afraid.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

Andy_R said:


> Winter trousers in large?


 
You're in luck. I managed to get you a pair. Please pm me so i can get your address etc.


----------



## dave2041 (1 Oct 2012)

I'm 6' 3" 42" chest and got the large winter jacket. Fits perfect apart from the arms, so XL it is i guess... I bought the gloves too but i'll be taking them back as i already have better performing gloves. I found Aldi's offerings to be very restrictive and stiff.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

FYI: Manchester city centre store at lunchtime today.

Quite a lot of stuff left. Lots and lots of gloves, quite a lot of winter trousers, lots of winter shirts (not jackets), a few pairs of shoes (size 8 IIRC), plenty of spoke reflectors, mudguards and repair kits.

Note: quite a bit of women's stuff too. IIRC the women's stuff is usually badged a size smaller than the men (e.g womens L will be mens M, there or thereabouts). It might be worth having a look at some of the womens stuff if you're not fussy about colours, slightly larger frontal areas etc.


----------



## gambatte (1 Oct 2012)

Got two of the towels last year, wasn't impressed. Not particularly absorbent.
Fitted the spoke reflectors this weekend, found a loose spoke. I was going to use an adjustable. Then looked at the Aldi toolkit. But I have most of the stuff in there. I figured "Lets phone round and search online for a spoke key. Nowt to them, they'll be cheap as chips".
2 shops didn't have them in stock.
JEJames I popped in on the way somewhere else..... £8.50 in the sale!! (Sod that, I'm a Yorkshireman!!)
Final place ebay. I'd avoided it because my experience has been - cheap products at a decent price, but with £2.99 P&P
Pleasantly surprised
8 position spoke key £1.99, p&p free - more like it :-)
BTW, popped my head into the utility room, where I store the bike, with a light behind me. Those reflectors show up well! I've got most at the outside of the wheel, with a couple towards the centre.


----------



## DaveT (1 Oct 2012)

Liking my softshell and the spoke reflectors (brilliant idea IMO), not needed to use the gloves in anger yet


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Oct 2012)

Aldi Bradley Stoke have re-stocked with the winter cycling jackets, so I picked up a blue one in large. They have railfuls of them.

They also still have plenty of the spoke reflectors, gloves, lights, other tops, locks and water bottles. No toolkits though !

I have put spoke reflectors on all the family's bikes, my son's started riding to school and even my best bike, on which I commute, now has some of these. Whilst driving after dark I've seen several bikes with these, and they stand out very well indeed.


----------



## Schneil (1 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Note: quite a bit of women's stuff too. IIRC the women's stuff is usually badged a size smaller than the men (e.g womens L will be mens M, there or thereabouts). It might be worth having a look at some of the womens stuff if you're not fussy about colours, slightly larger frontal areas etc.


 
The jacket's I saw were blue for boys and pink for girls...... I'm not brave enough to wear pink
I'll nip into my local one to see if they've got a restock, the small mens might be in,


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Oct 2012)

[quoteThe jacket's I saw were blue for boys and pink for girls...... I'm not brave enough to wear pink
[/quote]

Nah, go for the pink and if anyone makes a comment tell them it's Rapha


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2012)

FYI

The Aldi store local to me (Broadheath) has a lot of stuff in (as of yesterday @ 3pm), including the jackets. At least one in XL and a few L and S.

Again, if anyone wants something posting I can oblige, although it might be a few days before I can get to the shop.


----------



## Andy_R (8 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> FYI
> 
> The Aldi store local to me (Broadheath) has a lot of stuff in (as of yesterday @ 3pm), including the jackets. At least one in XL and a few L and S.
> 
> Again, if anyone wants something posting I can oblige, although it might be a few days before I can get to the shop.


Nigel, thanks for getting the trousers for me. Top bloke!


----------



## HovR (8 Oct 2012)

I bought the shoes and they've been fine. My pedals finally arrived Saturday, and I've done 75 miles in them so far with no issues.


----------



## Schneil (9 Oct 2012)

Just a heads up on the Winter gloves. My lodger bought some, been using them a bit, but the dye runs a bit. So he gets black on his hands!


----------



## Maz (9 Oct 2012)

There's an offer coming up on winter running gear on Thur 11th Oct .
I wonder if the running trousers are OK for biking (I couldnt find my size last week for the cycling trousers)?
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week41Thursday12.htm


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Maz said:


> There's an offer coming up on winter running gear on Thur 11th Oct .
> I wonder if the running trousers are OK for biking (I couldnt find my size last week for the cycling trousers)?
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week41Thursday12.htm


 
They are. I wear them over cycling shorts. Personally, they are good for temps down to about zero.

Buy the gloves too and wear them underneath mitts for an autumn glove option.


----------

